# Bootham Park Hospital



## Rubex (Jun 16, 2018)

In 1772 at a meeting at York Castle, the Archbishop of York called together gentlemen of the three ridings of Yorkshire, along with Dr Alexander Hunter and architect John Carr. His intention was to create a lunatic asylum to prevent the mentally ill from being placed in unsuitable institutions like prisons. The asylum was completed by 1777 and was named County Lunatic Asylum, York. 

It was later found some patients were held in awful conditions. The abuses at the York Asylum later became the centre of a great controversy. A national investigation in 1813-14 led to questions in Parliament. Some of the asylum records were burned in a suspiciously timed fire and two different sets of financial accounts were discovered. The resulting scandal led to substantial reforms in the way the hospital was run.

It was later known as Bootham Park Hospital, and was closed with 5 days notice by 1st October 2015 after being declared unfit for purpose. Operations here should have completely stopped, but a unit for those detained under the Mental Health Act was reopened in December 2015 and outpatient clinics were reopened in February 2016. The hospital was completely shut down by October 2017. 



















































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jun 16, 2018)

Superb. Hopefully it will maintain this condition for a long time.


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 16, 2018)

Lovely report! some cracking photos there well done rubex


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 16, 2018)

Amazing as always Rubex


----------



## MissEvelynn (Jun 16, 2018)

i envy you this place. much better lit than Cefn Coed.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 16, 2018)

That's a belter of a report. Amazing place and fab pix.


----------



## smiler (Jun 17, 2018)

That is so beautifully done that I'm not even gonna attempt a wisecrack, great work Miss Rubex, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice, I used to live about 300M away from this place. Brings back some memories.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 17, 2018)

smiler said:


> That is so beautifully done that I'm not even gonna attempt a wisecrack, great work Miss Rubex, Loved it, Thanks &#55357;&#56832;



Aw thanks Smiler! It's certainly a stunning building, and the 3 pints of cider I had before going in helped with any nerves haha! 



krela said:


> Very nice, I used to live about 300M away from this place. Brings back some memories.



Funnily enough I thought about you when I was there. I remember you said you went to university in York. I had a walk about the city in the evening. Such a lovely place.


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Funnily enough I thought about you when I was there. I remember you said you went to university in York. I had a walk about the city in the evening. Such a lovely place.



Yeah I went to St John's College (Or York St John University as it's called now), which is just across the road from here. York is beautiful, I've not been back since I left in 1997 though! I really must go sometime.


----------



## katia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice that!! Super work <3


----------



## Rubex (Jun 17, 2018)

katia said:


> Nice that!! Super work <3



Thanks Katia


----------



## Ferox (Jun 18, 2018)

Very nice Rubex, what a cracker


----------



## skankypants (Jun 20, 2018)

Great stuff Rubex


----------

